# PA up



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings, slautations and all types of ill shit, i already pisted a few times on here but thought i would introduce myself now. Im Rick 25 live in PA and have been participating in snowsports since i was 11, just started snoboarding in the past 5 years or so. Anyway look forward to getting some useful adivce from people who know what the "F" they are taking about. Until then- OUT


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Great signature Rick. I'd agree with that statement. Get up to the Blend in Jamestown for our Deals and or Events?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

never been up there before


----------

